# Dogfish Head 120-minute IPA



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Anybody a fan? I freaking love it, and I thought I'd let you guys know the bottles should be showing up in your beer stores soon. I picked up a couple bottles (they're $10 each so I can't go crazy).

BTW, it's 20% abv, but it tastes great. So smooth.

Anyway, anybody who likes it, what cigar pairs well with it?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I really like the other Dogfish IPA's, so I'll have to keep an eye out for it. You said $10 per, per bottle??? I hope you mean per pack (be it 4 or 6). Which is it, 1, 4, 6???

Edit: Just googled...price is for one. Might have to buy one to check it out, but $$$


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I really like the other Dogfish IPA's, so I'll have to keep an eye out for it. You said $10 per, per bottle??? I hope you mean per pack (be it 4 or 6). Which is it, 1, 4, 6???
> 
> Edit: Just googled...price is for one. Might have to buy one to check it out, but $$$


Yeah, it's very expensive. I've seen it for well over $20 per bottle in a few bars. :sb

Anyway, it's worth $10 to try. Since I've tried it, it's worth $10 to have once every few months or less.

It's just as flavorful as the other IPAs they make, but it's actually a bit sweeter. Anyway, think of it this way. 20% alcohol is at least 4 normal beers, so it's only $2.50 a beer.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I've tried it a few times when I still ived in Oregon. I remember it being...intense. TO say the least.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Re: the price

Unfortunately, this is the ugly side of the craft brewing industry... those prices keep going up. But I can understand it, if you honestly compare the complexity of these beers to a bottle of wine on a price-per-price basis, the beer usually wins hand down. And even the ABV is getting pretty close, especially if this IPA is actually 20% (!!). I've never yet seen an ABV that high in anything not considered a barley wine.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NCatron said:


> I've never yet seen an ABV that high in anything not considered a barley wine.


Yes. And it takes a very skilled brewmaster to brew a beer that gets up towards 10% and doesn't have that alcohol aftertaste you get in the barleys -- which I don't particularly care for. With hoppier beers, however, the hops seem to mask that taste -- or perhaps it isn't there at all. I like hoppy brews and I love DogfishHead products, but find even their 90-minute pale to be a little over the top for me. I much prefer Bell's HopSlam or Two Hearted ale for a nice hop hit.

I would like to try the 120, though. I'm intrigued.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out for it. I love the 60 and 90 Minute, so I assume I will like this too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it. I love the 60 and 90 Minute, so I assume I will like this too.


The 60 is my favorite Dogfish IPA.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Geez, Greerz... Went to the liquor store around lunchtime, they had it...I bought it! 7.99.

I will let you know what I think.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

I like it, but the 90 minute is perfect, the 120 is just a little too much as far as the richness of the brew, nice once in a while like a super rich dessert, but for my everyday favorite the 90 can't be beat.:2
also i thought the alcohol was 12%, i thought they had the alcohols all in line with the minutes, i.e. 60 min-6% 90min-9%...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tnip23 said:


> I like it, but the 90 minute is perfect, the 120 is just a little too much as far as the richness of the brew, nice once in a while like a super rich dessert, but for my everyday favorite the 90 can't be beat.:2
> also i thought the alcohol was 12%, i thought they had the alcohols all in line with the minutes, i.e. 60 min-6% 90min-9%...


20% according to the site.

http://www.dogfish.com/brewings/Limited_Edition_Beers/120_Minute_IPA/15/index.htm


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Anybody a fan? I freaking love it, and I thought I'd let you guys know the bottles should be showing up in your beer stores soon. I picked up a couple bottles (they're $10 each so I can't go crazy).
> 
> BTW, it's 20% abv, but it tastes great. So smooth.
> 
> Anyway, anybody who likes it, what cigar pairs well with it?


 Love this beer! A good friend of mine in Cinci gave me a bottle for Xmas - 2006 stock. 120 ibu's make it one hell of a Pale ale. It's my new favorite IPA other than Terrapin Rye Squared. I'd say try it with nice maduro (maybe make the experience one of a kind with one of those Anejo sticks)! BTW, yes I AM a HOPHEAD!! :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> The 60 is my favorite Dogfish IPA.


It's kind of a tie for me with the 60 and 90, but as far as all out taste, I think I agree the 60 is my favorite.

I love all three of them though. I just wish I could get it cheaper. If it were even $5 a bottle I'd buy it fairly frequently.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Not a big pale ale fan, but I like one on occasion. I'm going to keep an eye out for this.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Top dollar stuff, but well worth it if you're a beer fan. The higher alcohol level gives it some real taste. Wish more beers were like this one.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I really like the 60 and 90, haven't had the pleasure of the 120 yet


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Anyway, anybody who likes it, what cigar pairs well with it?


Although I love hops, I haven't found a good match to a cigar. The sharpness of the hops seems to interfere with the taste of the cigar, at least for me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

fizguy said:


> Although I love hops, I haven't found a good match to a cigar. The sharpness of the hops seems to interfere with the taste of the cigar, at least for me.


Same here. Much prefer brown ales, porters and stouts with cigars. The hops in pales and IPAs compete too much.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

If anyone needs Dogfish, the brewery is 40 min from me. Every liquor store in DE has all the varities. (Shipping might be expensive though)


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

How much can you get the 120-minute for per bottle? It might be an excuse for me to come herf in DE


----------

